# Northern Outing ??



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

I see some of these outings are moveing alittle farther North.. Just wondering how far North people might travel for a Outing ??


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I'd drive to the UP if the timing worked. I'm always looking for a new area to challenge my wits against mother nature.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If it was during the summer and someone would give me a ride, I would love to go up to the up, fishing or not, I sure would enjoy


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Hey Dan, if you don't keep your nose in the books, you'll be in summer school and not able to attend! LOL


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Haha, no Believe me, I have learn and even though I am not bright whatr so ever, I am not going to FAIL


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I'll be staying at Little Bay de Noc July 13-20. My Uncle owns a resort. Four cabins and a campground. If anyone is interested, let me know.

Mike


----------



## TimT (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm all for a trip up north this summer. 

Which 2 days is that, this year???


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

how about an icefishing outing on little bay de noc?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

TimT,

My trip is roughly the third week in July. Saturday to Saturday. Dad and I go every year.

hoffie1, I wanted to go up there this winter, doesn't look like I'll have time. Check out http://www.littlebaydenoc.com for reports.

Mike


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

thanks for the info mike. read a couple of there posts. sounds like they do alot of bitchen around there.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Hoffie1
check out www.sallmarresort.com let me know if your planning on a trip up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Well hoffie, I have to admit I haven't checked that site in awhile. But that's got to be the first negative post I've seen from there. Oh well, there's still a lot of good info there and on the site that SPORTSMAN posted.

Mike


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

mike i should have put it in better wording. it is very good info . thanks again . sportsman i'm not sure i am going but if i go i will let you know. have you ever fished there? it will be my first time.


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

I guess it depends on what you boys want to do, Fishing Sucked out of St.Ignace last year, the St. Marys Salmon fishing doesn't pick up until aroud the middle of Aug. Depends on When you want to fish, Never fished out of Roger City before, Would like to try that port ?? They have a big Salmon Derby Aug. 9, 10, 11. this year, http://george.lhi.net/ST/ Check it out. I'm open for suggestions


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I've given up on fishing down here. Too warm. too ittle ice. I'm very interested in a trip to Little Bay De Noc. The hotel at your web-page. I assume you've checked it out and it's good. Seems like the fishing should be good. Their three days of fishing might be just what I need to survive the rest of the winter. Thanks for the info. I have 4X4 truck, fish trap and a vex. Was hoping for one day with a guide, followed by a couple days on my own. Would they accomodate? 

I'll e-mail them, but I'm interested in a get-together with good people and good fishing. Any chances on a trip with other board members meeting there?

Rick Fisher
Lansing area.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Hoffie1
I fished the bay once on the way back from brainerd minn. last year. We did'nt do so well. And we did'nt know where to go. It was kind of the spare of the moment thing. I would like to go back up thou.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

sportsman & RJF i'm game for a try . i can go anytime . you guys pick a time and we can go from there . i can call up there to see what's the best time to try it.
hoffie1


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Does the Walleye season end on the Little Bay De Noc with February? Or, is it March 15th? Sallmar Resort say they are booked solid till March. I'd like a day of Perch fihing. The 2nd or 3rd, or the 9th or 10th woould be my best. I've never been there. No idea as to where to go. I'll keep searching for places. The people at Sallmar say you can walk 100 yards off from something called the Kipling area. That's important as I have no snowmobile or ATV. I have a 4X4 silverado, and a good fear of losing it thru the ice. 

Any interest?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey, yoda, how bout one of the larger floodings up there (greenwood resevoir,dead river storage basin,bond falls flowage or michigamme resevoir) Sure would like to get a bunch of 'pros up that way and find out just how big of fish(all species) we could coax out of these waters!


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

Sorry Shametamer, wrong end of the U.P. for me. Moved from the Marquette area in 86. I have seen a few VERY large pike taken from Greenwood, but I would be no help on helping you try to corner one.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey yoda, other than the big water have the cormorants left us any quantity of fish in the lakes on your side of the upper peninsula? I fished caribou, shelldrake, milakokia, big and south manistique, indian, millecoquins and muskellunge in 2001 and was not happy with the catch rate of mine or with the people i spoke with.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I would love to go a little north of the UP and try one of those Canadian walleye hotspots...some of my friends have told me about some great trips they have had in the last few years.


jp


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

hoffie,
have you called up north yet? I'm headed down to lansing on the 9-10th. I do'nt know how long the season stays open on the big waters.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Walleye Central has a lot of advice givers. I'll post there, and see if any suggestions come accross on a place not too far from the Soo. 

Does the season continue later in Labatts...er Canada.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

sportsman I called up to sall-mar resort for info . if ya want to do an overnite the rooms are 40.00$ (good price).but i was hopeing to fish for walleye & jumbo perch.but walleye closes feb. 28. was thinking mar. 15. but can still do perch if your game. should be plenty of rooms left. i can go anytime if ya want to go . 

hoffie


----------

